# Dog Food



## Candace (Mar 8, 2011)

My V is turning 1 in a few weeks. I am going to start titrating her new adult dog food into her puppy food so she can get switched over. Just wondering if anyone had thoughts on Taste of the Wild, Acana, or Wellness???

THANKS!!!


----------



## Jinx (Apr 6, 2011)

Just to throw this in the pot....

After much fussing about this myself in the past I now have decided to simply check the ingredients to make sure that two out of the first three are some type of meat or meat derivative and the first carbohydrate on the list is rice. I find that I can get good quality food that's healthy for my dog for much less than the boutique brands. HOWEVER; the fart-knockers change their formula's sometimes so you have to keep watching. I was using Purina Pro Plan Performance and now I see that they've snuck corn-gluten meal ahead of the brewers rice so I may have to be on a food search again myself.

My other criteria is that I can find it near my home. I can get the good Purina locally but some of the other stuff is very hard to come by or super expensive.

In any case, the ingredients are the key. Stay away from lists like this Purina Dog Chow (obviously cheap) "Whole grain corn, poultry by-product meal, corn gluten meal," Dogs will just convert corn into more poop instead of getting much benifit from it. You want to see lists more like this Purina Pro-plan select "Chicken, barley, dried egg product, chicken meal (natural source of glucosamine), brewers dried yeast, brewers rice, " Looks a lot more yummy to me and your dog and your yard will thank you.

I may check into Taste of the Wild myself, the ingredient list looks GREAT and if you buy it online it's only about $15 more expensive than my current food.

Acana looks pretty overpriced to me.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

You must be a Chemist.  Copper hates Wellness. Loves fish based foods and Orjen, Natural Balance, BG and Fromm.


----------



## Jinx (Apr 6, 2011)

Linescreamer said:


> You must be a Chemist.  Copper hates Wellness. Loves fish based foods and Orjen, Natural Balance, BG and Fromm.


LOL,
If I went by what my dog liked I'd be feeding him decomposed birds, horse dookie, twigs, leaves, and boogers (don't ask....)  ;D


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Pumpkin did not care for Wellness either, but there is one can food by Wellness she really likes. We mix a tablespoon or two w/ dry kibble to get the weirdo to eat. Anyway, if $ is not a constraint, I would go with Orijen or Taste of the Wild. Acana, Evo, Fromm, Natural Balance or Blue Buffalo would be 2nd tier picks for me. None are cheap. Taste of The Wild & Orijen are the 2 best on the market, IMO, but there are lots of good foods to choose from.


----------



## Macaroni (Jan 19, 2011)

We feed ours Acana. We switched b/c it's grain free, more natural ingredients, Cdn made, higher protein, and most important has really helped w/ improving his stools (only dog owners seem to spend so much time worrying about poop!). Anyway...Mac's only 4+ months, their grain free line is geared towards active dogs of all ages so should you wish to try or switch you could do so now. We've so far tried Wild Praire (Chicken & Pacifica. Grasslands and Ranchlands are next!

Best of luck w/ it.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Willie's been eating Wellness for a little over two years now. He is especially fond of the Whitefish and Sweet Potato recipe. It doesn't give him gas at all. Every dog is different, I guess. Willie also gets a Fish Oil capsule with his dinner. 

The main thing really is (after you're confident of the food's quality) if your dog likes it. I switch the recipes around on him, so he also gets Lamb and Rice, and the Chicken and Barley recipes in his regular rotation. They are all part of the Wellness *"Super5Mix"* line of foods. I thought about switching Willie's food, but then asked myself why? He's doing great!


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

You are so right, mswhipple! Pumpkin came to us from the breeder on Blue Buffalo, but despite being a quality food, she did not care for it. Same with Wellness. She has been a picky eater, to say the least, so our food choice has been somewhat dictated by what Pumpkin will eat. If I ever have to switch foods for our dogs, I always purchase the smaller bags first. It is cost effective to buy the larger bag, but only if you know your dog/pup is sticking with that brand of food! I have learned that lesson the hard way


----------

